# Removing Tagless Labels: SOLVED



## aldan (Jul 21, 2010)

use:
PEPPERMINT OIL
PEPPERMINT OIL
PEPPERMINT OIL
PEPPERMINT OIL
PEPPERMINT OIL
PEPPERMINT OIL
PEPPERMINT OIL

it will remove the hell out of any tagless label and not destroy the fabric. Use a toothbrush to scrape, and wash afterward.

I found this solution at: Allergy Comfort Zone Discussion Forum
and it works like magic!


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

have you tried it? Im taking you have to wash the shirt after lol


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

I used the peppermint oil per the instructions on the blog. I applied it to Old Navy and Hanes tags. Neither came off.

And good Lord did it open my sinuses!


----------



## LMH2015 (Feb 9, 2015)

Not peppermint oil ... WINTERGREEN OIL is the one that works.


----------



## vickyniki (Jul 27, 2009)

Will it work to remove plastisol numbers from a jersey? I have a Jersey I made a mistake on.


----------



## dragontees (Jan 29, 2015)

vickyniki Use this to remove a numberhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Vinyl-Letter-Remover-by-AlbaChem-32oz-/131377529049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e96b600d9


----------



## vickyniki (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you dragontees for the information and the rapid response.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

No, no, no. They are all wrong. You have to use motor oil.  I do not warrant or make claims that any information I provide is accurate or actually works.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I tried fish oil. now im just stinky.


----------

